# Our new litter!



## Janizona

Gidget had her litter while I was in Chicago at the Havanese National Specialty. My husband and MIL whelped the litter for me - aren't they the best!!

Here's the link to their page:
http://www.janizonahavanese.com/GidgetPaso.html

There is a ustream webcam at the bottom of the page. I will have it running during the day.

____________


----------



## Annie Clark

These puppies are very close to where I live! That could be dangerous! I actually feel like I have my hands full but it's nice to think about....

Annie


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

They're adorable! I think I'm already smitten with Windy & Beauty.


----------



## Janizona

where are you located?


----------



## Janizona

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> They're adorable! I think I'm already smitten with Windy & Beauty.


They are sure good looking babies and I know I'm not just biased! =)

Gidget is a half sister to Melissa Miller's boy Stogie.


----------



## DAJsMom

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

gorgeous pups. i love true's little face. what a stunning litter.


----------



## Drew"s Mom

Oh my, they are all gorgeous. That is just to much cuteness. I can't wait to see the video tomorrow. See what I get for looking at 11:15 at night.


----------



## Leeann

Janet they are adorable, you can just send Champ out to me when he is ready.


----------



## trueblue

Congratulations, Janet! What a beautiful litter.

Leeann, you're going to have to fight me for Champ  What color is he, or is it too early to tell? It's gorgeous whatever it is!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love Beauty and True! True's little feet are adorable in the photo.


----------



## marb42

Congrats, Janet. What gorgeous puppies and an exciting treat to come home to.
Gina


----------



## Poornima

Beautiful babies! Congratulaitons, Janet!


----------



## Missy

Leeann and I will pick up Champ and his Sister Liv at the boston Airport. I would love a Janizona little girl.


----------



## Janizona

They aren't as red in person as the camera shows. I'd say they are all more on the brownish side of the red. Champ is probably (?) a gold brindle and tan, similar to black and tan but brindle instead of black. He's SO dark its amazing. His feet look like bear paws they are so dark, along with his nose. Even his belly skin is the darkest pink I have ever seen!


----------



## Janizona

*Beauty*

Beauty got the name to remind everyone that she IS. Beauty will be the pup that everyone wants =) :angel:

She is our special child. Beauty was born with part of her front leg missing. She has her upper leg and elbow but the bones on the bottom stopped growing before they got very far along. She will have some challenges in learning how to walk but I have faith in her!


----------



## trueblue

Awww...I'm sure special little Beauty will figure everything out and will steal everyone's hearts in the process.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Holy cow-that is the prettiest litter ever!


----------



## irnfit

Jan, congrats on a gorgeous litter. I was just watching them and they are a feisty bunch.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I love them all. They are all just stunning.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I love little Beauty and I agree that she is very special. I would take her in a heart beat. Having just part of her leg will be normal for her and I bet she will get along just fine. She is the little one who has just stolen my heart.


----------



## marjrc

Congrats, Janet!! What a beautiful litter of puppies. Gidget is laying with her babies as I write. She is pretty! I really love Champ and Windy and Liv. Gorgeous!!

Oh, Gidget just got out of the whelping box. Thank you for sharing that with us, Janet!!


----------



## Mraymo

They're all beautiful. I love Champ. Perfect for me, a dark face and a boy. Leeanne and I will have to share. Good thing we live close to each other.


----------



## Missy

oh good. you, me and Leeann can all go pick up the pups at Logan.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh my goodness, they are CUTE!


----------



## psvzum

They are adorable. Just took a peek at the webcam and can't tell you how beautiful they all are. Congratulations!


----------



## hedygs

Ah puppies. So sweet. My family thinks it is a little cuckoo that I sit and watch the webcam. Gidget must have needed a break.


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG, how am I ever going to get anything else done now?

Janet, they are absolutely precious, congratulations! What a fantastic family you have there at home to do delivery duty while you're at Nationals.

Awww that little Beauty! Of course she will own everyone's heart :angel: and will be the hardest to part with!

I can't pick just one! If I was forced to, I think it would be Flyer, or Champ, or Beauty, or.....

Thanks for sharing Janet!

Beverly


----------



## Janizona

Thanks for all the compliments on the pups. They are all so precious! True Color has us worried right now. He was a lot smaller when he was born and he's just not thriving like the rest of the pups. I'm going to whisk him off the the vet tomorrow and let her take a look to see if she can find anything. He didn't gain at all today and I had to really work to get him to nurse. He was very fussy and unhappy today. Please say a prayer for the little man that tomorrow is a better day for him!


----------



## BeverlyA

We're saying a special prayer here for baby True that he has a peaceful and restful night and that tomorrow brings a better day for him. :angel: Hope to hear good news from you and the vet.
Jim couldn't even pull himself away from the puppy cam tonight.

Beverly


----------



## murphymoesmamma

You and True have our prayers. He is darling and I hope all is well.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Poor True! Sending out prayers for the little guy. I hope he's doing better tomorrow. 

So I was right to be smitten with Beauty...she is a special girl indeed.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I fell in love with the two that will have struggles, True and Beauty. They're all beautiful and I hope little True gets a good check up today. :hug:


----------



## Judy A

How precious they all are, Janet! I pray that True turns things around today. I have Doc from Jeanne L., out of your Emmy. He's pretty special, and good looking too! His disposition around others isn't the greatest, but we continue to work on that. Good luck with your new litter....and by the way, I'll take Champ anytime!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Congratulations Janet! What a beautiful litter. Special thoughts going out to you and True today. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## Janizona

Judy A said:


> How precious they all are, Janet! I pray that True turns things around today. I have Doc from Jeanne L., out of your Emmy. He's pretty special, and good looking too! His disposition around others isn't the greatest, but we continue to work on that. Good luck with your new litter....and by the way, I'll take Champ anytime!!


Who was Doc's sire? Is he shy?


----------



## hedygs

Hope True is fine.

Just watching Gidget on the webcam and she made me melt watching her with her pups.


----------



## mckennasedona

Janet,
The pups are beautiful. Every last one of them. I hope True is okay and begins to do better today.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Just checking in to see how little True is doing.


----------



## Janizona

_Janizona's True Color has gone over the rainbow bridge.

Rest in peace my sweet boy._

Janet


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sorry Janet, he was precious. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Renee

That makes my heart ache. So sorry to hear the sad news Janet.


----------



## Leeann

Janet I am so sorry, rest in peace sweet little boy.


----------



## hedygs

Oh Janet. I'm so sorry to read this sad news. RIP little True.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Janet, I'm so very sorry to hear the news of baby Janizona True Color. It just breaks my heart and I can't even imagine what you and your family are feeling. :grouphug:

Rest in peace sweet baby.

Beverly


----------



## juliav

I am so sorry Janet, rest in peace little one.


----------



## irnfit

So sorry, Jan. :hug:


----------



## Missy

so sorry Janet. Be True little one. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Rest in peace sweet True. So sorry, Janet.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I'm so sorry Janet. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## marb42

That breaks my heart. I am so sorry about True.:hug:
Gina


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Oh no - I'm so sorry Janet. I was so hoping he would rally, as I'm sure everyone was. RIP little one. :hug:


----------



## trueblue

Janet, so sorry for the loss of little True. :hug:


----------



## pjewel

I'm so sorry about True Felt like i was kicked in the stomach when I read he'd crossed over. Just not his time to live on this planet. God bless you little boy on your journey home


----------



## good buddy

This is a heartbreak to hear. R.I.P. little True.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful little baby. I hope you and the Hav family recover quickly.

Karen


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm so sorry to hear this. 
Rest in Peace little puppy.


----------



## Sheri

So sorry to hear of the loss of True. I hope the joy of the remaining pups fills your heart.


----------



## mikeb

Its a beautiful litter. Sorry about the little guy. If this was next spring I would be soo tempted to bug you about a puppy.


----------



## Mraymo

So sorry about True. RIP.


----------



## Lynn

Janizona's True Color rest in peace. I am sorry Janet for your lost.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Janet, I am so sorry for the loss of your little True. RIP True. 
RIP my little Addy May.


----------



## HavaTwizz

Three words to your litter a door able! Also sorry about your precious loss.


----------



## marjrc

How sad to read that True Colors didn't make it.  I'm so sorry for your loss, Janet.


----------



## Janizona

Thanks everyone for the kind words. True Color was a beautiful boy. 

The rest of the pups are doing wonderful and gaining weight like mad! I told Liv this morning that she has chubby cheeks! LOL

The new pictures are up on our website if anyone wants to look. I can't wait for them to start interacting!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am heart broken....I am so sorry for the loss of your little one.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I was so sorry to read this. Rest in peace little guy. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sheri

Janet, the little babies are wiggling all over each other each time I watch them...do they usually wiggle a lot, or am I just catching the camera when they happen to be moving?
They are so tiny and active!

I love the dark ones!


----------



## Jammies

*Janet, I am so sorry for the loss of your little one.

I visited the webcam and I may become an addict! This may take the place of my Facebook addiction! Those babies are so cute and I love to watch them snuggle! I will watch them grow! I better put a shortcut on my desktop to make this easy in the middle of the night to get to! LOL*


----------



## Janizona

Yes they do move a lot. A moving puppy is a healthy one! =)


----------



## Janizona

Hi Debbie! Welcome to the webcam. Aren't they just adorable??! I am in love. =)


----------



## BeverlyA

I can't believe how every time I check the puppycam they have grown!

What little wiggle worms they are too!

Thanks so much for setting it up Janet, it's so much fun to watch.

Beverly


----------



## Janizona

*the pups are 2 weeks old*

They are 2 weeks old and doing very well. Nice and fat! =)

http://www.janizonahavanese.com/GidgetPaso.html


----------



## juliav

Janet,

They are adorable, love those fat little bellies.


----------



## lfung5

I love their fat bellies. Scudder had a fat belly as a pup. Oh wait, he still does!


----------



## Judy A

Janet, they are so darling!! If it weren't for my DH, I would be adding to our crew!!


----------



## Mraymo

Aw, they're so cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beautiful colors! I am in love with the eyebrow look!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such sweet little things!!!


----------



## Renee

Love the web-cam! Although, everytime I get on, they're sleeping. Wish you were a little closer so I could come get my puppy fix...they are just darling!


----------



## BeverlyA

I just can't believe how fast they grow!

So by this time mom doesn't hang around much anymore? There were some pretty mean jokes going around my house this weekend about where Gidget was (it had to do with your tractor driving Janet!) as she wasn't seen for hours! Now I'm starting to figure out she just doesn't need or want to be around all the time.

When do their little baby teeth come in?

Are the other dogs interested in the babies?

When do they start making noises on purpose?

I am addicted to puppycam! I hope you can talk Dorothy into setting one up!:gossip:

Beverly


----------



## trueblue

Beautiful puppies! Cannot wait to see what Champ looks like as he gets older


----------



## Janizona

Mom hangs around all the time, you just can't see her. Nature tells her when to feed the pups and she will go in when she feels the fullness. I'm including a picture of the whole nursery so you can see where she is. The pups are in the great room where all the family action is. I can see them anywhere unless I am here in my office, then I also watch them on the cam.

Teeth come in about 4 or 5 weeks.

The other dogs don't really care, it's old news to them! Actually Legacy loves the tiny babies but once they start moving around she growls at them. LOL Gidget doesn't mind if the other dogs looking as long as they don't try to get in their bed.

Their ears have opened up and they are starting to make noises and some little barks when they are startled.

Dorothy is coming up here with Foxie to whelp the litter and I will show her how to get the ustream working. Hopefully she will keep it on for us once she gets home! =)



BeverlyA said:


> I just can't believe how fast they grow!
> 
> So by this time mom doesn't hang around much anymore? There were some pretty mean jokes going around my house this weekend about where Gidget was (it had to do with your tractor driving Janet!) as she wasn't seen for hours! Now I'm starting to figure out she just doesn't need or want to be around all the time.
> 
> When do their little baby teeth come in?
> 
> Are the other dogs interested in the babies?
> 
> When do they start making noises on purpose?
> 
> I am addicted to puppycam! I hope you can talk Dorothy into setting one up!:gossip:
> 
> Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

Ohhhhhh, I see now Janet! Thank you! We had visions of Gidget running all over the mountains chasing deer and rabbits and checking in once an hour or so and then back outside! I can relax now :doh:

Puppycam has gotten Jim wondering how to hook up our computer to watch the dogs during the day. As if I don't have enough trouble keeping my mind on my work the way it is! :banplease:

Beverly


----------



## hedygs

I love watching these puppies. I love all those puppy bellies that they keep showing me. Funny thing I had the puppycam opened but not watching it and all of a sudden I could hear a dog barking in my house. Gitter wasn't barking and I was totally freaked out. Hate to admit how long it took me to figure out it was coming from your house Jan. :redface:


----------



## Janizona

I had people begging for sound (they really don't make much noise right now) so I put the sound on when I left for the store. I figured my adult dogs would just bark their heads off and there wouldn't be any puppy sounds anyway. LOL


----------



## Janizona

The rest of the pups went to sleep but she wasn't quite ready. She is toooooo adorable!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Beauty is aptly named. She is gorgeous and I loved watching her video.


----------



## Patti McNeil

She is beautiful!!!! So sweet.


----------



## Havtahava

Janet, I haven't opened your thread until now. Beauty is a doll! I had a little handicapped boy last year with the same leg (front right) being abnormal. It was a wee bit shorter, but also had a syndrome called ectrodactyly (also known as "lobster claw"). A couple of people thought I should have had him euthanized, but I just knew he had a very special purpose in this world. He went to live with a woman that does Golden Retriever Rescue & Training for handicapped people. She teaches her dogs to help out disabled humans. You know what she is doing with my little guy? She's teaching him Freestyle Dance. Isn't that a hoot? He is also in therapy dog training... _and he now thinks he's a Golden._ LOL

I can't wait to hear about Beauty's future home.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a little sweetie !!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I love her!! What a fiesty little mama she is. She's beautiful and she knows it.


----------



## Annie Clark

Janet-I never replied to your inquiry of where I was from. I live in Telluride, where there are a large number of Havanese! And I have quite a few friends in Dolores. I love that area.

Annie


----------



## Janizona

Do you know Valerie at the Black Bear? She was supposed to get a pup from me but got antsy and bought from someone else. She's a nice lady, I've been up there to visit with her.

So you WILL have to come visit!! =))



Annie Clark said:


> Janet-I never replied to your inquiry of where I was from. I live in Telluride, where there are a large number of Havanese! And I have quite a few friends in Dolores. I love that area.
> 
> Annie


----------



## Annie Clark

Valerie, Buster and Nala and I all went to puppy training together. They have a fantastic store.

I will try and come visit this fall!


----------



## Janizona

What a small world!


----------



## Janizona

*4 weeks old*

My cuties are 4 weeks old now! They are starting to really get active but still sleep a lot. Here's the 4 week photo. Champ looks like his uncle Stogie!!


----------



## dbeech

What a good looking bunch of puppies! I want them all!


----------



## trueblue

Can't believe how much they've grown already! I love Champ's coloring...beautiful!


----------



## BeverlyA

Absolutely outstanding!

I'll take one of each! :tea:

I think now is when they REALLY turn on the cute!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

They are all adorable. It would be hard for me to pick just one from this litter.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I love them all too, but little Beauty id the one who has stolen my heart!


----------



## Sheri

Janet,
I enjoy stopping by your video cam to watch the puppies! Thanks for sharing that. 

I've got a question...you now have more room in there with the pups, with a large Ugo-dog thing...Do the puppies use the Ugo, and if so, how did they learn? I'd love to know how that works!


----------



## Janizona

Pups naturally want to keep their sleeping area clean. Not long after eyes open, we can see them wobbling away from their puppy pile to potty. So we just provide them with a different surface under their feet so they get used to a difference. At this age there are lots of accidents and the pups will get front feet on the grates but not the back. =) Oops. So it's important to keep their bedding clean and change it often so they don't get used to smelling pee in their bed. Also when I wake them up, I encourage them to the potty area as we all know that happens shortly after. Another important thing is to not give them so much bed area that they can't make it to the potty zone. The bathroom is 2X larger than the bed. You might have noticed this week that I make the bed smaller as they were having a hard time getting all the way across before going potty. In the next week or two I expect to see them really start to get the hang of it and be able to hold it a little longer.

I hope I explained it well enough....?


----------



## Sheri

That's cool! Thanks, Janet! You explained it well. I'm surprised that they would just work towards this on their own!


----------



## Janizona

*The pups at 4 weeks*

Here's a little video clip of the pups at 4 weeks! op2: Enjoy!


----------



## marjrc

Janet, thank you so much for those videos! I love seeing Beauty. I did get teary-eyed seeing just how much her body wants to move that leg that is just too short to do much. The brain and muscles are still sending signals telling it to move and walk, and all that. Amazing. I can't help thinking they're drunks when seeing these little guys walk! lol I'm in love with Champ's coloring. They are all beautiful! 

Kimberly, that is so heart-warming to hear, about your little guy doing freestyle now! Imagine.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Seeing Beauty made me want to cry, she's just adorable! Is she spoken for or are you keeping her? Such a gorgeous litter of babies!


----------



## Janizona

As of now, Beauty is spoken for. If she works out, she will be a therapy dog and work with a foundation that helps wounded soldiers. Awesome! We are going to work HARD at getting her used to everything under the sun so she can make a difference in lives. She is an inspiration. They will probably fit her with a prosthesis too. Very cool.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think that may be the sweetest thing I've ever heard Janet. How wonderful!!!


----------



## Sheri

Janet, that is WONDERFUL! I, too, felt like crying when I saw little Beauty rolling over and getting knocked off her feet. She is beautiful, and to know she will be trained, watched out over, and lead a useful life working with others who are handicapped is precious.


----------



## BeverlyA

They are all just so precious! How can Beauty NOT tug at your heart strings? A while back I was watching puppy cam and Gidget was out of the box. When she jumped back in, the other puppies all jumped right on her, but Beauty was struggling a bit to get over to her and get a good spot. Gidget saw her right away and stood up, with puppies still hanging on to her, picked up Beauty, cleaned her up a little and repositioned herself so Beauty would have a prime spot. That brought a tear to my eye :Cry: Generally I think Beauty gets around wonderfully, but Gidget keeps an eye on her to make sure she's getting enough to eat.

Janet, while Jim and I were watching that video Jim said the fateful words, "I think Flyer would get along great with Winston". I said, "you're right, he might be too much of a boy for this house!"

Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha

Janet I don't get on the forum much anymore ~ but tonight indulged myself and found your thread. I watch your babies almost daily, as you know. I love your babies with two closest to my heart ~ Beauty and Champ! I so hope Beauty gets to go help with the wounded soldiers. Give them all a big hug for me!!


----------



## Janizona

*The babies are 6 weeks old*

The pups are 6 weeks old today - how did that happen?? LOL They are just adorable and we are having a blast with them.

Enjoy~


----------



## marb42

They are soooooooo cute! What adorable little faces! 6 weeks already?
Gina


----------



## Sheri

Ahhh, they are just all over your husband (?) on the floor! He's giving them lots of lovin', and they are sure giving it back! They are all so cute. Little Beauty seems to be able to get around okay, doesn't she, with some extra balance issues. I'm so glad to see she can! Wish I could pop in and sit on the floor with them, too!


----------



## Janizona

LOL yes that was my husband. He was playing with them and suddenly said "Is that camera _ON_???" Haha


----------



## trueblue

Janet, they are getting cuter every time you post new pics. I love Champ's coloring, and Flyer has the cutest face ever!


----------



## Lunastar

Janet they are so adorable. I just found this thread. Congrats.


----------



## Janizona

*We are 7 weeks!*

Boy are they one busy bunch! =D we are having great fun with the kids. Enjoy!


----------



## Lunastar

OH they are just too cute. I love Champ's coloring.


----------



## Janizona

Just posted a video to youtube of them playing outside.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Talk about a bunch of cuteness !!! I could watch that video all day long. Gorgeous pups.


----------



## Missy

Oh my. So incredibly cute. What a good looking bunch. Being a relative newcomer to owning animals...What will happen with Beauty? will she learn to get around better, can any kind of surgery help her? She looks so happy and healthy otherwise and she truly is a beauty...just looks a bit frustrated trying to play with the rest. But I love how her sibs include her.


----------



## hedygs

Thank you! Watching the video of the pups and what is obviously the sheer pleasure of romping through the open grass brought a smile to my face. Little Beauty is getting along so well. I loved Grandpa in the grass and the pups all loving on him and especially when Beauty jumped into the pile.


----------



## havanesebyha

Janet does it look like Beauty will be going to help the wounded soldiers and be a therapy dog? Oh, I sure hope so! She is such a sweetie!


----------



## Janizona

havanesebyha said:


> Janet does it look like Beauty will be going to help the wounded soldiers and be a therapy dog? Oh, I sure hope so! She is such a sweetie!


It is still up in the air ~ she's kinda wavering. I won't let her go until she's much older anyway so we have time.


----------



## Lunastar

OMG Janet I'm so in love with them all. What adorable little babies. How lucky Grandpa is getting all that puppy love.


----------



## BeverlyA

What precious videos of precious puppies! :baby:I especially loved it when Scott said something like "Here's my boys!" and then the girls all came and piled on too!

The grass looks so good. Is some of your fence plastic? Do you take trade ins? I have this little fluffy white dog....

Can't wait for more video!

Beverly


----------



## Janizona

BeverlyA said:


> What precious videos of precious puppies! :baby:I especially loved it when Scott said something like "Here's my boys!" and then the girls all came and piled on too!
> 
> The grass looks so good. Is some of your fence plastic? Do you take trade ins? I have this little fluffy white dog....
> 
> Can't wait for more video!
> 
> Beverly


Scott is a glutton with the pups! I'm not brave enough to let them claw and chew my face off!

The fence is pieces of what ever I could find. Part is several xpens, part kennel panels, part plastic play yard pens etc. We won't be able to set up a REAL fence till next year but I had to have something to keep the dogs in. I could only fence about 1/3 of it before I ran out of stuff to use! LOL
I had to hammer some rebar into the ground to hold it all up. It works for now.

Awww, poor Winston! You wouldn't!! :tape:


----------



## Sheri

Loved your video, Janet. Your husband seems like a keeper!


----------



## karlabythec

sooo cute!


----------



## leena365

Janet,

What a cute litter you have.

Leena


----------



## leena365

Janet,

Do you feel it is okay to put the puppies in a seperate room to sleep?

LEENA


----------



## Janizona

Thanks for all the compliments on the kids. We think they are pretty adorable too! They are sure fun at this age.


----------



## Janizona

leena365 said:


> Janet,
> 
> Do you feel it is okay to put the puppies in a seperate room to sleep?
> 
> LEENA


When I have older pups they always sleep separate.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That video is so sweet, thank you for posting it! They're adorable and I'm still so in love with Beauty. My in-laws live very close to you in Cortez, I may be bribing my FIL to become a puppy napper! She gets around so well and does great playing with all the others. I hope you'll keep us updated on her. Have you already placed all of the others?


----------



## Janizona

Scooter's Family said:


> That video is so sweet, thank you for posting it! They're adorable and I'm still so in love with Beauty. My in-laws live very close to you in Cortez, I may be bribing my FIL to become a puppy napper! She gets around so well and does great playing with all the others. I hope you'll keep us updated on her. Have you already placed all of the others?


Well....Not really! I had some prospects lined up but they ended up backing out. Which worked out OK for me because I wanted to be able to let them mature a bit before deciding if I wanted them to be shown or not. Flyer has a home but the rest will stay here until I decide what I want to do with them and there is no pressure to make a decision.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I couldn't breed them because I'd keep them all and be totally broke!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh sure! It has to be Flyer! :Cry: not that I wouldn't luuuuuv to bring any one of those babies home, but you know Jim has his eye on Flyer!

Tonight he was watching the video earlier and trying to get Winston to help him pick one out!

Jim is going to apply for a job at Natures Variety after he had to go buy Evo today. I figure if he gets a job there, we should be able to afford at least one more Hav! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

LOL Ann, you and me both!


----------



## BeverlyA

Aren't we due some new puppy pictures? hoto:

Those little love bugs are even cute sleeping in a puppy pile!

Beverly


----------



## Janizona

*8 weeks*

The pups were 8 weeks last Thursday - sorry for not posting pics!

Here they are!


----------



## BeverlyA

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!

Thanks Janet!


----------



## hedygs

Oh Janet I think my heart just melted.


----------



## marb42

They are just soooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle

Precious!


----------



## havanesebyha

So Sweet Janet!! Darling pictures of the kids!


----------



## marjrc

What a great video! Thank you, Janet! I love to see the pups romp and run. It was so much fun seeing 'grandpa' getting all that puppy love. 

Great pictures of them at 8 weeks too! Goes by fast. They are just beautiful!


----------



## Missy

LOL. I didn't watch the whole video before and missed the best part. "Grandpa" is just another big puppy!


----------



## good buddy

I like that Champ! He looks like a good show pup to me--the totally uneducated. :redface: Still...What a handsome guy! Beauty of course just melts my heart. :kiss:


----------



## Mraymo

They're all so cute. Thanks for posting updated pictures.


----------



## Havanase100

I FOUND THIS!


----------



## hedygs

Havanase100 said:


> I FOUND THIS!
> 
> YouTube - Class1


OH.MY.GOODNESS!

I'd take a dose of those puppy kisses...so cute.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh my gosh! Not fair! Watching them bounce around makes them even more adorable than just their pictures.

I guess that's how puppies get so well socialized!

Better keep Missy away from this video!

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar

OMG I want them all! Please tell me they are spoken for.


----------



## Janizona

Well I'm behind in posting but it seems that someone else has helped out! LOL
We are going to take some group shots today and I'll share those.

There are quite a few youtube videos of the pups if anyone wants to watch them. I made a little clip of each puppy for their new families. Tomorrow 3 of them leave, Tuesday another leaves and then we'll just have Beauty left by Tuesday afternoon. She's going to miss her siblings! :Cry:

here's the youtube link to our videos: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=videos&search_query=janizona&search_sort=video_date_uploaded


----------



## Sheri

Aww, little Beauty just makes my heart knot up. 

She's so cute and bouncy, and looks like she's got a great attitude and doesn't realize she's got a handicap. Does she get pretty tired? Is she going to stay with you afterall, instead of going to the one-time-possible home as a therapy dog? She's got a piece of my heart.


----------



## Lunastar

OMG they are just too cute! What is wrong with Beauty? She is so adorable. Well they are all adorable.


----------



## Janizona

Lunastar said:


> OMG they are just too cute! What is wrong with Beauty? She is so adorable. Well they are all adorable.


She's PERFECT! That's what she said to tell you! :eyebrows:

Beauty was born with one front leg missing.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Janet I hope little Beauty has found a home, she is the one who has my heart!


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm just about ready to move out to the country so I can bring home both Beauty and her momma, Gidget. I can't bear to say good-bye to either of them! :Cry:


----------



## hedygs

Janizona said:


> She's PERFECT! That's what she said to tell you! :eyebrows:
> 
> Beauty was born with one front leg missing.


She is perfectly adorable that's for sure. O.M.G. I'm such a sap but I cried while I watched her bounce around the yard. She's a delightful young girl. I love all these pups. I can't believe they are leavng home. I'm not ready. :redface:


----------



## marb42

Loved the video! Those puppies are so darn cute and friendly. 
Gina


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Jan, I can't believe I never noticed! Not in any of the pictures or the video. She obviously did not need that leg. I would take her in a heart beat!


----------



## marjrc

I agree Luna. Beauty has no idea she's missing a thing and that's what is so wonderful about nature. She's adapted beautifully!! I love all your pups' markings, Janet. Gosh, but they're adorable!


----------



## trueblue

Just checking in for new pics of those beautiful babies. They're close to be old enough to go to their forever homes, aren't they?


----------



## Janizona

The babies have all gone to their new homes now. Its pretty quiet around here! Luckily the holidays are coming so I've been busy doing my shopping and getting ready for Thanksgiving - I love Turkey day! Cooking, family, parade, dog show, football. Wow, doesn't get much better.

Windy went to AZ to a 12 year old girl that will be showing her to get her Championship.

Liv went with her fur-dad and his hu-family in AZ. She has her own 11 year old.

Beauty is in Arizona with a great family (with another pre-teen!) that has 2 of my pups from prior litters.

Flyer went to San Antonio TX and he'll be shown if he turns out nicely, otherwise he'll just be a spoiled cowboy.

Champ went to California to a show home.

All have their new humans wrapped around their little paws, just as it should be.


----------



## Renee

Thanks for the update Janet!
There is a lump in my throat as I read where each one is going.
I don't know how you do it!
I'd have to keep them all, but then then I'd be without a husband.


----------



## BeverlyA

And such lucky families each and every one of them! :tea:


----------



## Janizona

*almost a year!*

The 'pups' are almost a year old now! I thought I'd a picture of two of them. I hope you enjoy seeing the babies as adults!

I will be seeing "Flyer" this week and will get some pictures of him. Beauty (remember the girl with the missing let?) is doing fabulous. I have a cute video clip of her playing but no pictures. I don't see how to share the video. I'll work on it....

The first picture is of Windy and next is Champ.


----------



## BeverlyA

Windy is beautiful and congrats on Champ becoming the Champion we all knew he was!

Can you post the video as a link to youtube?

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar

Oh they are so beautiful. Congratulation to Champ the Champ!


----------



## Janizona

BeverlyA said:


> Windy is beautiful and congrats on Champ becoming the Champion we all knew he was!
> 
> Can you post the video as a link to youtube?
> 
> Beverly


Oh duh....its on youtube and I forgot! Here is Beauty, now called Bebe. Her teenage owner filmed this with her cell phone.






Champ isn't quite a champion yet...he's got 2 more points to go!


----------



## Kathie

BeBe is a doll and you would never even know she had a disability! All of the pups are adorable.


----------



## Missy

Oh Janet. they are gorgeous!!! Windy and Champ and Bebe all kept all of their color!!! it is so wonderful to see bebe doing so well. And so wonderful for the teenage owner to be so involved and loving.


----------



## good buddy

It's so heartwarming to see Bebe and how well she handles herself. She gets along just fine and what a Beauty she is! I love seeing Windya nd Champ too. I thought the same thing Missy. They really held there color well.


----------



## Lunastar

She is just amazing. You really have to look to see something wrong. I bet her owner just loves her.


----------



## Leslie

How nice to see how well Bebe is doing. It's awesome to watch her play. They are all beautiful! I am also impressed at how well their color has held :thumb:


----------



## trueblue

I always did like Champ. He's grown into such a handsome boy!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for the update, Janet! They are beautiful Havs. Love seeing Bebe having a great time all by herself. Too cute!


----------



## BeverlyA

I guess I was just having a premonition about Champ!

They are all just beautiful and that color, wonderful!

Last week I was reading an article by a vet about dogs with 3 legs and how the only problem they have is people looking for their missing limb. I'll try to find which magazine it was in.
It really was great to see her having so much fun playing in the grass.
Thanks for sharing!

Beverly


----------

